# NSE - New Standard Energy



## ronaldo (15 October 2009)

couldnt find any thread on this little gem, thought i would start one now.

current MC $9mill

cash $4mill

plus 10% interest in BRU, a JV partner in its Canning Basin prospects who have more money than sense. the Canning, referred to as the last great untouched hydrocarbon frontier, should be in play again by next year, after going on a weather and economic hold.

currently about to ride a 6-10 well drilling campaign in the US in its 32% owned Colorado County oil and gas project, along with operators AKG who have proven track record and infrastructure in the area.

i cant find any logical reason why this stock hasnt recovered, other than the fact that the register is so tightly held 

anyone else a holder?


----------



## ronaldo (23 October 2009)

looks like interest in the canning is beginning to grow again, with BURU recommitting to advancing their drilling program next year, and OBL moving to raise funds for their endeavours.

plenty of interest in all the other junior oilers out there, but this one still seems to have eluded most peoples radars.

alas, once again i seem to be talking to myself


----------



## ronaldo (23 November 2009)

up 70% in one month on anticipation of 6 wells in USA

should see some serious appreciation over the coming campaign. 

would be interested to here others views on NSE...


----------



## Pallen (23 February 2010)

New Standard classes itself as an aggressive oil and gas developer. Currently it has 141.5 million shares on issue giving it a market cap at todays close of $20517500. 
(SP14.5 cps)

NSE owns 18 million BRU shares which equates to $5040000, now in conjuction with that NSE also has cash on hand as at 31 December of $5 650 000, so lets be highly conservative and suggest a cash burn of $650000 thus far for the year.

Effectively, that's $10 040000 in the kitty, which equates to 7 cents per share of tangible assets. 

In regards to the operations of the company itself NSE is currently embarking on a 6 well drilling campaign in Colarado in conjunction with other JV partners, this is based on 3D Seismic data within what the company calls, 
" A highly prolific production region" 

Well today the company discovered a commercial gas discovery at the first well in its 6 well drilling program, gas Sales are expected within 30-45 days with weather permitting. T

There are existing pipelines already in place to which the well will be hooked up to.

This sent the share price up 11% at the close.

The first target, Yegua resevoir, was considered the least prospective.

The next 4 wells are considered to be the payload, the Wilcox resevoir and associated wells have the potential to deliver $660 000 000 worth of revenue if successful, given NSE's 32.5% interest in these wells, that's potential revenue of over $230 000 000  for NSE. 

The last well of the Program, the Edwards well is likely to be farmed out and has the potential to deliver 300BCF of gas with estimated flow rates of 6-15mmfc per day. This target, considered to be the jewell in the crown will be drilled in the second half of the year.

Quite a compelling story, NSE states that it plans to drill these low risk targets to generate future cash flows and leverage itself against its interests in the Canning Basin.

Thus far it has looked and performed very well, it's JV partner in Colarado is AKG, a respected oil & gas operator and with a management team consisting of Ian Paton, formerly a petroleum geologist for the likes of Santos, Conoco, Santos and BHP, and Mark Hagan, 18 years with Sun Oil operating as Technical director I cant see too many holes in the story thus far.

All this information can be obtained from company announcements and also from their website.
http://www.newstandard.com.au/


----------



## ronaldo (24 February 2010)

nice wrap up pallen

i am perplexed by how little attention NSE gets. for some months i presumed that i was missing some serious "holes in the story" as you described them, and have even asked on occasion whether other investors could see something which i could not.

remarkably, most suggested that everything looked in place, and then they would quietly move on without giving it a second thought.

this can be quite unnerving. regardless, i carried on building my position in the company, which has since gained 100% in value.

now, finally, i believe we are at the crux where we might finally begin to see some more interest in the company.

it still trades at a fraction of the value of some of its peers, and holds oh-so-much more (diversified) potential.

glad to finally see another poster on this thread


----------



## Pallen (4 March 2010)

Finished on an all time high, buyers and sellers at a 6:1 ratio, Wilcox spudding imminent, still got a way to go.


----------



## Pallen (15 March 2010)

Starting to get some media attention, more focus on the shale gas market on a whole.

Whilst alot of focus on this board, and others, has been on the Wilcox drilling program NSE has massive exposure to the Goldwyer Shale gas play through it's own permits, and those associated with it's 10 percent interest in Buru Energy.

Any sucess in this area would be massive, people will soon catch on to the fact that this is a *PRODUCING* oil and gas play with limited shares on issue and a diverse portfolio of assets.



> *
> Some Aussie firms position themselves as early movers in shale gas
> Robin bromby
> From: The Australian March 15, 2010 12:00AM *
> ...


----------



## ronaldo (17 March 2010)

fantastic move by the board.


shale gas plays have already clocked $60billion in merger and acquisition transactions in the US in under 2 years. this is a hot subject around the globe right now, and australia is set to follow.

once again, NSE are showing themselves to be bold, intelligent and  innovative.

this company is about to explode


----------



## Pallen (21 March 2010)

NSE starting to rev up it's PR campaign, started with the article in the Austrlian.

Sam Willis outlining his shale gas strategy to a wider audience with an article on the Bull.com.au.

http://thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=10273



> Non-conventional fuels such as shale gas and geothermal are increasingly being pursued by companies seeking to broaden Australia's energy mix and leverage the federal government's pledge to cut carbon emissions.
> 
> Shale gas hopeful New Standard Energy Ltd says it expects investor demand for shale gas could rival the recent boom in coal seam gas (CSG) in Queensland.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronaldo (19 April 2010)

and now strong gas shows at Heintschel.

this story is going from good to better. expecting to see some serious re-evaluation of this company over the coming months.


----------



## Biggy (21 April 2010)

More good news out this morning as NSE moves to production. The long term looks good as more drilling is in progress and producing excellent results.


----------



## Biggy (23 April 2010)

Flying now on new announcement today. Up 21 % on the day. More news to come in the next week. These are looking good.


----------



## ronaldo (26 April 2010)

hi biggy

2 pieces of news imminent. flowrates should be announced on tuesday, and then NSAI report on  Goldwyer shale prospectivity likely to follow hot on its heels.

good timing too, should generate some interest in time for Moeller, with its 2.4mmbl kicker


----------



## Pallen (15 June 2010)

As has been mentioned previously, NSE owns 10% of Buru Energy which today announced a farm in agreement with Mitsubishi, that's right the Japanese giant, to the tune of a maximum of $152 000 000, not bad for a tiddler, to explore what the two parties believe could be the next super Basin, the Canning Basin.

This sent Buru's SP soaring by 20%, barely a ripple for NSE.

Is it a case of not enough research on the part of the market?


----------



## Pallen (21 June 2010)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/-/wa/7431030/burus-faith-in-canning-basin-proves-catchy/



> When Japanese giant Mitsubishi struck a deal with Buru Energy last week to fund more than $150 million of exploration in the Canning Basin, it wasn't just Buru shareholders who were watching.
> 
> Investors in New Standard Energy would also have good reason to hope that the deal will draw attention to the region, given it owns the acreage abutting Buru's. It also owns about 10 per cent of its bigger rival.
> 
> ...





NSE today also announced the acquisition of further land holdings in the Canning Basin.

Unbelievable value, considering they are currently seeking JV partners through Euroz, this coming on the back of a $150 million dollar deal struck by Buru Energy with Japanese giant Mitsubishi. NSE holds a 10% interest in Buru.


----------



## ronaldo (27 June 2010)

the game plan by this board has been a standout.

expansion without dilution. the shareprice has held up well. some good results along the way also helping the case.

if the company were to dilute now, instead of 6-10 months ago like many other juniors were doing, they could do so with half the share issue.

a couple more good results from texas and we may well see 30-40c in even a depressed market, perhaps 50c or higher otherwise.

at those prices, i reckon up to $20mill plus could probably be fully supported, and that would go a long way towards exploration in australia.

meanwhile, many peers that went with cap in hand too early and  have, in some cases, up to 1bill shares on issue as a result are struggling to break out of prolonged downtrends.

it feels good to be a shareholder that hasn't been exploited needlessly


----------



## Tukker (21 July 2010)

ronaldo said:


> the game plan by this board has been a standout.
> 
> expansion without dilution. the shareprice has held up well. some good results along the way also helping the case.
> 
> ...





20th July - Trading Halt - Here comes your dilution. 

With mitsubishi investment in BRU, NSE could have a cash holding equivalent to its market cap.  

Food for thought anyway


----------



## Biggy (8 November 2010)

Been holding for a little while now. Got in at 16.5c. Somethings going on. Gone from 20c to a high of 28.5c last few days on big numbers for them. Any ideas ?


----------



## barney (8 November 2010)

Biggy said:


> Been holding for a little while now. Got in at 16.5c. Somethings going on. Gone from 20c to a high of 28.5c last few days on big numbers for them. Any ideas ?




Hopefully they have finally gotten the Heintschell well flowing without the water. If the flow rates are as good as the rise in the SP was today, that would be handy.

BUR also closed up 12% for the day, so speculation would indicate news is close.
Cheers.


----------



## Biggy (8 November 2010)

Thanks Barney. I was starting to lose interest and then all of a sudden they took off.


----------



## snsdmonkey (6 November 2011)

Any update for this?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 April 2012)

66c seems possible from here to complete the H&S.  DB formed today.


----------



## Bibimbap (12 April 2012)

Short term valuation seems to be bearish. (barchart.com)
Got some today at 60.5 early today, should have stuck to my initial 57.5 c buy price as it dropped to a low of 57 c today.


----------



## beatthemarket (20 June 2012)

They have identified multi tcf, in-place conventional and unconventional gas resources which could be tested by a multi-well program in 2013 - an estimated value of ~A$0.35ps if drilling is successful.

However the near-term driver of share price will be the outcome of the Goldwyer Project Phase-1 three well exploration program in the Canning Basin which is expected to start in July 2012.

One would expect a rally leading into this...


----------



## pavilion103 (13 February 2014)

Potential breakout


----------



## pavilion103 (14 February 2014)

Breakout this morning.
A good one to follow.


----------



## Buckfont (14 February 2014)

Ha, this was next in line to TGZ for this months comp for me. Will keep my eyes on it over the next few weeks.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 February 2014)

You been looking at my scans? Haha


----------



## BullsihBear (15 February 2014)

I forgot about this one, 50K @ 0.175 on Thursday.


----------



## Buckfont (15 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> You been looking at my scans? Haha




I wish. Would be making more money than I am now.:


----------



## pavilion103 (17 February 2014)

This morning it's moved to 20c. 
It will be interesting to see if it pushes through the 52 week high of 23c. We will see what it can do from there.
This week should be interesting.


----------



## pavilion103 (18 February 2014)

Got out at 18.5
It hasn't really taken off from the break.
Will continue to watch


----------

